# What to look out for



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

First inane question.

I've done a lot of searching and a lot of reading but there doesn't seem to be a definitive guide as to what problems occur with which RV's. I would appreciate it if you could post the types of recurring problems you've had with your RVs and the sorts of things to look out for.

Many thanks.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

JQL

Mine is on a chevy P30 chassis V8 diesel, the only problems I have had was sticking front calipers ( the ones that are fitted with ceramic pistons, changed them for later calipers) and a turbo waste gate spindle that seized, easy fix,

Loddy


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi John

There probably aren't enough RVers on this site to get any meaningful statistics. I would suggest going into the American websites (which are legion) to find better data.

FWIW, we have a Fourwinds Hurricane, with a Ford Triton engine on a P53 chassis, and have had no problems over the last 12 months (& we fulltime in it).

So if I get any problems now I'll know who to blame!!  

Good luck in your research.

Bruce


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

loddy said:


> JQL
> 
> Mine is on a chevy P30 chassis V8 diesel, the only problems I have had was sticking front calipers ( the ones that are fitted with ceramic pistons, changed them for later calipers) and a turbo waste gate spindle that seized, easy fix,
> Loddy


Well I'm glad it's not just me!............errrrr, IYSWIM !  
Mines a slightly later P32 (1999) and it STILL has BOTH those problems.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I had problems with my brakes too. Spent a bit of money... had front caliper pistons & seals replaced and front flexi pipes replaced. Problem now much better. Although they do squeek a bit when hot.

Most RV problems I would say are with internals rather than chassis. Number of people I have heard of who have had control boards replaced on fridges, generators, water heaters, furnace.... The control boards seem really fragile. More used to the drier, warmer, less humid american climates I suppose.

My advice... when looking at one, allow a few hours. Go over with fine tooth comb, check everything works (not just starts). On test drive, go for a decent drive, get everything warmed up.

If you need an opinion, Duncan at Star Spangled Spanner www.starspangledspanner.co.uk is always happy to give advice.


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

if you find an rv that does`nt have any problems please let me know so 
i can buy one.

steve


----------

